# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  How to propose a guy ...

## ahssas

In this thread I want to ask you one question ...

How should a girl propose a guy ...

----------


## RAHEN

:Big Grin: 
i think it is by clearly approaching them without any flower..just a sentence.."would u marry me"..i think that is enough for them...or it isnot :confused;

----------


## dsjeya

in western culture  straigh forward questions
1.Are you married ?
2.if no are you engaged ?
3.do you love somebody
4.if no i am interested,what about you

----------


## RAHEN

oh that is too much of straigtforward...
dsjeya..what do u think abt desi guys.. :Big Grin: ?

----------


## dsjeya

the subcontinent girls eye speak volumes,coupled with seductive smile
putting the hair in front and meddling with it'
biting  her nails
rahen can add some more

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

larki ko propose krne ki nobt hi ni ati k larka jhuk jata hy.

----------


## dsjeya

english translation please   	
Dedicate_Aquarius

----------


## RAHEN

> the subcontinent girls eye speak volumes,coupled with seductive smile
> putting the hair in front and meddling with it'
> biting  her nails
> rahen can add some more


hehehe..truly that sounds funny to me..
i think the western style waz better...
In desi...this is more of a guys thing...although girls are also doing it...once I heard..a gal loved a guy whole heartedly in college...and she talked to her parents..and after few days...her parents came and talked to guys parents...well they are engaged now.. :Big Grin: ..marriage is after 4 yrs..

----------


## dsjeya

a good idea worth following

----------


## vampiretarget

Hey its simple... Just go close and smile and do nothing. Banda khud kahe ga.. Will u marry me.. its only for pakistani girls.. After all we are Pakistani yaar..

----------


## dsjeya

is it that simple with pakistani girls ???

----------


## vampiretarget

i think it is not simple for Pakistani girls.. they should have courage to do this other wise wo hi khirki wohi gali or phir hasratein dil mein aur shaadi kahin aur..

----------


## Endurer

^ Ditto, I agree with vampiretarget.

As far as proposing to a guy is concerned, you don't need to do much.

----------


## volvo

ahem ahemmm...waisay ahsasss  kiss ko propose kerna hai...    :Wink: 


shayad i know...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Its easy! :Stick Out Tongue:  Be straightforward...kehdo will u marry me...or i love u and want to marry u... :Big Grin:

----------


## ahssas

> hehehe..truly that sounds funny to me..
> i think the western style waz better...
> In desi...this is more of a guys thing...although girls are also doing it...once I heard..a gal loved a guy whole heartedly in college...and she talked to her parents..and after few days...her parents came and talked to guys parents...well they are engaged now....marriage is after 4 yrs..


:king:Wowwww thats gr8 ... ya i think its very good idea ... ladka pasand hoo toh seeda perents ko send kardo uska ghar ...

desjay i agree with rahen if any girl loved or liked any guy just send her perents to his perents to talk about their marriage ... hehehe:biggrin:

Thanks alot every one ...:hug2;

----------


## ahssas

> ^ Ditto, I agree with vampiretarget.
> 
> As far as proposing to a guy is concerned, you don't need to do much.


ya i too agree with you endurer and vampiretarget ...:king:

i know the guys should do this proposal not girls ...

but suna main aya hai ka ladkiyan bhi aaj kal ladko ko propose karna shuru kardiya :doh:...heheheh sab ulta hoo  rahaa hai duniya main ...:coffee;...

----------


## ahssas

> ahem ahemmm...waisay ahsasss  kiss ko propose kerna hai...   
> 
> 
> shayad i know...



:coffee;heheheeh volov ... haan tum pata hai but kisi ko mat kahna ... i am joking ...
actully woh roz mujhe se un propose karna ka liye kahta hain ...
aur main roz bolti hoon ... ka ya part toh ladko ko karna chahiya not girls ...:winkiss:
but woh toh aapni zidd pa araaa rahta hain ... so unka ya sawal baar baar sunka socha kyun na ya sawal DT pa poocha jayaa ...

translation for dsjeya :

i asked this qeustion because my bf he always ... asking same Q ... " if u will propose me how you will " :Embarrassment: hhno;
so after that i decided to ask same Q in DT ...

i hope you like it ... :cc_detective:

----------


## ahssas

*T h a n k s every one for your beautiful replies and helping me ...

Rahen ^_^

Dsjeya ^_^

Dedicate Aquarius ^_^

Vampiretarget ^_^

Endurer ^_^*

Sorry for late reply ... i was busy with my exams and preparation to travel ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aur mera reply nai parha?:s

----------


## ahssas

> Its easy! Be straightforward...kehdo will u marry me...or i love u and want to marry u...


ya its very easy sweeto ... hehehehe  :Stick Out Tongue: rop:

but mera jo woh hai unko I Love you se dil nahi bharta ... aur bhi bohut saara falsfaa ... sunaa chahata hain sath main ...

Thanks for replying Sweeto ... i am sorry aaj mera exam tha isliye main jaldi signout hogi ... yesterday ...

----------


## vampiretarget

> :coffee;heheheeh volov ... haan tum pata hai but kisi ko mat kahna ... i am joking ...
> actully woh roz mujhe se un propose karna ka liye kahta hain ...
> aur main roz bolti hoon ... ka ya part toh ladko ko karna chahiya not girls ...:winkiss:
> but woh toh aapni zidd pa araaa rahta hain ... so unka ya sawal baar baar sunka socha kyun na ya sawal DT pa poocha jayaa ...
> 
> translation for dsjeya :
> 
> i asked this qeustion because my bf he always ... asking same Q ... " if u will propose me how you will "hhno;
> so after that i decided to ask same Q in DT ...
> ...


Actually Ahssas deakhoo yahan par bhi Larka hi (ur bf) pehal kar raha hai aur force kar raha ke k tum kahoo ?? but kaha tu uss ne Pheley Kyun ??? Am i right? Bus aap se khelwane ka bahana hai..

----------


## dsjeya

thank u ahssas
now you will go ahead

----------


## RijaZ

my advice never be the first one to propose a guy...just try to findout is he interested...

----------


## punam_kumari

I am unmarried.

----------


## dsjeya

so what punam_kumari

----------


## ahssas

hiii ...
Thanks Rijaz for advic of course i will not be the first one who will porpose ... of course i will let the the guy propose me ...

Heheheheh u are so funny punam ... 

U r Welcome Dsjeya ...^_^

----------


## dsjeya

thank u 	
ahssas
^_^   ???
what are they hard mountains or soft mountains

----------


## @sd

in UAE give the phone number first :wink;

----------


## dsjeya

how 
you have to approach

----------


## john_ibraham11

How to propose a guy...hmmmm nice topic ...nice thoughts ...something different...i like it..

----------


## RAHEN

good ...but what do u think...how should a girl propose a guy?

----------


## Rahul sethi

very easy propose me

----------


## dsjeya

are you ready for converting to islam Rahul sethi

----------


## Quiet Whisper

in my opinion, its easy if the girl's confident and bold enough.. she just needs enough self confidence to actually go up to a guy and tell him that she likes him.. and if he wants to be friends as she wants to get to know him better.. that'll let the guy know that she likes him, without putting her in an awkward situation.. if the guy turns out to be a loser.. she can always back away saying that he is a loser or the trademarked line, 'We're just friends'  :Wink:

----------


## dsjeya

do gents like bold ladies or timid veiled ones

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> do gents like bold ladies or timid veiled ones


that varies from person to person...
for example, i like a girl who's confident enough to make her own decisions, but at the same time, has a strong hold on our cultural values..
boldness doesn't mean that the girl will adorn vulgarity.. it just means she's not afraid to make her own decisions and decide what she wants to do with her life.. who has a sense of her own identity.. such 'bold' girls can also be 'veiled'.. bold girls don't necessarily have to have several boyfriends and such..  :Smile: 

timid girls are always oppressed, and suppressed by our indo-pak and arabesque societies and that is where we indulge in injustice and gender bias..  :Smile: 
when we look for a girl for marriage, we prefer someone who has never had a boyfriend, and doesn't talk to guys, however, when it comes to us, we routinely run after girls and try our level best to get laid, or at least talk to as many girls as we can so we can 'pass our time'..

i'd say that's gender bias and injustice in my honest opinion..

----------


## dsjeya

hypocrisy is the opt word to describe gents behavior
 with girls in the subcontinent
but in south india girls are bold in hindu and christianity

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> hypocrisy is the opt word to describe gents behavior
>  with girls in the subcontinent
> but in south india girls are bold in hindu and christianity


quite true.. men are hypocrites everywhere, not just in the subcontinent..
and as far as the boldness of girls is concerned, girls are bold everywhere.. even in the middle east and specially in pakistan, where everyone considers a veiled girl to be 'oppressed'..
self confidence is not inhibited or encouraged by any specific religion, but it is encouraged in all, regardless of gender..
infact, religion states that men and women are equal, and have equal rights and freedoms.. as well as restrictions  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

thank u   	
Quiet Whisper
my friend abdul jabar has a daughter.she did  m.a journalism,and working in times of india
she puts no veil and used to shake hands with gents as a greeting,she is very beautiful
but no takers
finally a groom settled in the u.s said o.k for nikah

----------


## RAHEN

> very easy propose me


mere bhayya se baat kar lo wohi tumhe samjhayenge.. :Big Grin: 
if u need more response...take it from here..

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> thank u       
> Quiet Whisper
> my friend abdul jabar has a daughter.she did  m.a journalism,and working in times of india
> she puts no veil and used to shake hands with gents as a greeting,she is very beautiful
> but no takers
> finally a groom settled in the u.s said o.k for nikah


well
the fact of the matter is that quite a few guys are hypocrites.. and the thing with the subcontinent is that most people that are currently over 35 years of age are very conservative..
if you look at the number of professional females we have here in pakistan, its not that hard for them to find guys.. however, most of them put their careers before their family life so that is one reason why parents are hesitant to marry their sons off to professional females..  :Smile: 
infact, let me give you the example of my boss, she's 33 years old, is very very career oriented, and is very very broad minded.. her mother passed away when she was in her teens.. she grew up away from her father, mostly with her uncles and aunts, or abroad.. she got engaged last year, the guy's a business man, his family is very conservative, but the guy wasn't.. he liked her, proposed to her, she said yes.. they'll get married this december i guess..
the fact of the matter is, hypocracy is the killer in arab and south east asian communities.. we prefer girls in skirts as girlfriends but look for a 'timid and veiled' girl as wives..
the sooner we change our mentalities, the sooner society starts functioning like a single unit rather than several units with significant variations between them.. the sooner this happens, the sooner this world becomes a much better place to live  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

if this is going to be the majority view of pakistani young men it is really a great change
in india house keeping girls lost to professionals
doctor  marrys a doctor bride
engineer prefers engineer
nice post Quiet Whisper

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> if this is going to be the majority view of pakistani young men it is really a great change
> in india house keeping girls lost to professionals
> doctor  marrys a doctor bride
> engineer prefers engineer
> nice post Quiet Whisper


thank you dsjeya  :Smile: 
this view is shared by a great many guys and girls of my generation, as well as those younger than us.. just hope it gets translated to our preceding generations, as well as our coming generations  :Smile: 
at the core of all this is education.. the better educated people are, the better the society becomes.. its not about getting 'more' education, but about getting 'better' education.. quality vs quantity..  :Smile: 
hopefully
things will get better soon and people will start behaving more maturely towards change  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

any comments endurer friend

----------

